# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Máy khoan phay ta rô đa năng ZX7032

## ngochieu5522

Video clip máy khoan phay ta rô ZX7032.  Đây là một trong những loại *máy khoan phay* chất lượng cao với khả năng khoan được từ 3 đến 31.75mm, ta rô được từ M3 đến M20 và đăc biệt là với bàn làm việc kiểu bàn phay chữ thập, máy này có thể sử dụng như một máy phay đứng mini. Cụ thể hơn là nó phay mặt được đến mũi 80mm và phay ngón được đến mũi 22mm





Máy này có kết cấu vững chắc và khá đồ sộ, rất nặng vì các bộ phận của máy đều lớn, động cơ công suất 1500W truyền động qua 3 pully làm từ nhôm và 2 dây cu roa cho ra 12 cấp tốc độ từ 100 đến 2150 vòng trên phút. Trục chính là côn số 3 có ty rút dao, ngoài ra còn có nhiều bộ phận khóa, cử hành trình như một máy phay chuyên nghiệp.

----------


## CKD

Bài giới thiệu máy không ra giới thiệu máy, bài quảng cáo không ra quảng cáo.
Lưu ý cái để nếu gặp lại thì report.

----------


## nthanhhang279

máy đẹp và chắc chắn quá nhỉ, giá bán thế nào vậy bạn?

----------

ngochieu5522

----------


## ngochieu5522

> Bài giới thiệu máy không ra giới thiệu máy, bài quảng cáo không ra quảng cáo.
> Lưu ý cái để nếu gặp lại thì report.


Đây là mục video clip hay mà bạn, có mua bán hay quảng cáo gì đâu!

----------

